# Hot Spot with a bump?



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay so I noticed on Buddy's tail the fur is shorter in one spot. Like he lost some fur there? We've had him almost 3 weeks. He never bites at his tail. He has chased it once or twice but that was during his "crazy" mood when he's running around like a wild animal. Tonight while he was laying next to me on the couch and I was brushing his tail (tonight was the first time I've brushed his tail since he's just getting to the point of letting us. Normally he moves so much that we can't do it but the past 3 or 4 days he's finally gotten used to our house and has become "angel dog" - soooo amazing!). I got a closer look and it appears that he has what I've googled to see as a hot spot? It doesn't look horrible like some pictures I've seen. His fur is shorter in that spot but isn't gone. The spot isn't scabbed up or crusty or anything, just red and looks "irritated". It looks like it's healing? I'm not sure. But what concerned me was that under the redness was a spot that was raised. Like a big bump. It feels like a boil? Firm and big. I pushed down on it with a little pressure but it didn't bother him at all. He didn't flinch at all when I touched the bump or the hot spot? Could this just be a pimple? Or an issue with ingrown hair because he had apparently chewed it down at some point before he came to us?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If it is a hot spot you will want to immediately start treating it with plain old Listerene or Gold Bond Medicated powder. Hot spots grow very quickly. I have no idea what the raised bump is. Possibly an insect bite which triggered the hot spot.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

If it is a pimple or boil a warm washrag should help it open then put a lot of antibiotic ointment on it. 
Abbi once "wagged" her tail into a bee. It looked like a red inflamed hot-spot. The stinger "festered" and we had to work it out with a warm, wet, compress. The hair grew back. Dumb thing was...she got another sting on her chest once. The only one of 6 to ever be stung and it was twice(?)

I hope it is that simple for you.


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

On it (with the listerine and neosporin). Is Neosporin safe? Or should I get a different antibiotic ointment? I'll just keep an eye on the bump. If it doesn't start to go away in a few days, I'll take him to the vet. But since it's right there, I'm going to assume it was a bug bite or something that caused the hot spot. Sometimes I just wish they were able to talk and tell us what happened. haha


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Can you take a picture of it for us? Seeing a picture might be help us to tell what it might be. It doesnt sound like a hot spot, more like a bug bite or an injury.


----------



## hillkristin (May 26, 2015)

It sounds kind of like the same thing my dog has. But it is right on top on her shoulder blade. It's not like a rash I have seen online that are hotspots it's a raped bump it does not seem to bother he r it just looks bad. But I was concerned so I took her to the vet and that's what they said it was. But it's not spreading but I don't think it is getting better either and I have done all that the vet has told me to do.


----------

